# 25th Anniversary 13x7 Daytons



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Up for sale is a used set of 25th anniversary limited edition "lowrider" Dayton Wire Wheels . I'd rate them a solid 8/10. The chrome is really nice and they DO NOT have any curb rash, but they do have some imperfections. I personally don't think the flaws will be noticed when they are on the car but not 100% sure because I never got to mount them myself. One wheel has a stain on the outer edge of the dish. Not sure what got on it because it was like that when I got them. Another wheel has some minor marks from what looks like either a tire machine or the rim was rubbing on a fender skirt or something (definitely not curb rash though). The other two rims are clean; they do not have any visible damage (on the front) that I noticed.

The reason I say "on the front" of the wheels is because I did notice that they do have some flaws on the back of them. It looks like they were scraping on the caliper or something. The flaws on the back of them will not be noticed once they are on the car, but they are there and try to explain the items I have for sale the best I can to avoid any confusion. 

Many people have asked me if I think these wheels are show quality and my answer to them is yes, but everyone is different in the terms of what they think "show quality" is. I would personally roll them to a show though. To make a long story short, these wheels are definitely above average even with the flaws they have. They do not come with adapters or knockoffs. $2000 shipped! Pm me if interested.


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Pic of stain. I think some paint or even some pin striping/leafing will cover it.


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Wicked Wayz said:


>


 these on some new 5.20s :thumbsup:


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> these on some new 5.20s :thumbsup:


That was the plan. With the new fat ww premium sportway but my car is down and out right now. Would look sick!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 1445809


Lmao. For real though :yes:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

2 gees for some used 100 Spokes. R u same dude asking for money higher than girafee cootee on ebay. Pfff


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

lone star said:


> 2 gees for some used 100 Spokes. R u same dude asking for money higher than girafee cootee on ebay. Pfff


These are for sale,not on sale. Gtfo


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Wait a min. Just found out why he's mad. It's cause the rims I'm selling are worth more than his regal. :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Thats funny. The regal was about 4 yr ago? But i aint the one tryin to justify a classified ad, good luck sellin your used ass blems. Holla


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## lunatic64 (Sep 20, 2008)

that's the problem with this fucking forum,if you think the man is asking too much just keep it moving,just don't buy them,he could ask whatever he wants.it's up to you if you willing to pay.i try to sell my car in here and all i get is wishes like good luck and nice car but no buyers
they should be no reply on the for sale section.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

You are probably asking too much lol


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

lunatic64 said:


> that's the problem with this fucking forum,if you think the man is asking too much just keep it moving,just don't buy them,he could ask whatever he wants.it's up to you if you willing to pay.i try to sell my car in here and all i get is wishes like good luck and nice car but no buyers
> they should be no reply on the for sale section.


^^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a set of used Og Dayton gold casted 3 ears $350 if interested please pm


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Wicked Wayz said:


>


That's the first thing I think of is those KO's, too bad yours don't have em..


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> That's the first thing I think of is those KO's, too bad yours don't have em..


I have them. And I'm going to throw them in. The knockoffs are in really good shape but the stickers are a little worn. Looks like water got behind them. $2200 plus shipping if gifted.


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Rims and knockoffs only; no adapters. $2200 plus shipping if gifted or add enough to cover the fees. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Wicked Wayz said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

$2200 shipped with kos or $1900 shipped without!


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## MrBowtie (Apr 22, 2010)

Really nice rims.


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Wicked Wayz said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

^^^


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

***SOLD***


----------



## maaazkhan007 (Nov 26, 2014)

This is amazing , I'm surely gonna buy one


----------



## 520bugsy (Apr 5, 2014)

did you sell the daytons or are they still for sale?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Sold a while back..


----------

